# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Hah...

## squidward

Ni hao. Wo jiao "Tong Zhi". <~~~thats my nickname

----------


## pookie123

im SOOOO happy for ya!

----------


## CaMieyLaAa``--

ni hao!!! wo jiao camila *read my nick as camila* ^^ 
wo shi yi shi jiu sui le .. *am i correct??*

----------

